# Hong Cong Fly Reel



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thought you like to see what I purchased for my grandson. I also purchased a rod that cast like a rocket. This reel is CNC 6061 Aluminum and is made in the plant that Orvis, TFO and many other reels are made. The only difference is buying direct was the price. This is an excellent reel with a sealed drag


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Whats up with the foot?


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Pretty but that sure looks like a line grabbing nightmare on the bottom!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

That isn't right.....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

HighPlainsDrifter said:


> Whats up with the foot?


What's up with that green background? Looks like an old school linoleum table or floor. The reel looks like it was made in China.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Everybody has to start somewhere, and if your grandson sticks with the sport he will someday realize that grandpa didn't just give him a POS reel, but an opportunity to learn the most aristocratic method of fishing. Like they say "Its the thought that counts."


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I knew I get some reaction to a Chinese reel. I took it and cranked down the drag and got 7-8 lbs. of pull with my Boga. I have fly fished all my life and found this reel well built and will last him a life time
But your welcome to question my judgment, call me a commie, our a non child of God. I find it entertaining

The green is construction paper


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

View attachment 3374
You didn't say what age or line weight. Honestly. That doesn't look too bad! Certainly looks more functional than the Martin 63 that I had as a kid... it's probably a pretty decent reel. It may not last as long as a Nautilus or Tibor. Probably not the reel of choice for tarpon or bonefish. But really why not?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolffie said:


> View attachment 3374
> You didn't say what age or line weight. Honestly. That doesn't look too bad! Certainly looks more functional than the Martin 63 that I had as a kid... it's probably a pretty decent reel. It may not last as long as a Nautilus or Tibor. Probably not the reel of choice for tarpon or bonefish. But really why not?


 Thanks it's an 8 wt. They may make Nautilus and Tibor they sure look alike. I have had a Scientific Angler 7 wt. reel for 30 years caught Red Fish, Bone Fish and Permit on it plus 30" Char and Rainbows in Alaska and the Chinese reel looks better. I wonder if ya'll know what CNC 6061 means


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Those snobs probably don't have a clue how many Asian products they actually use everyday. Can you say "cell phone"? for one. If Tibor or Sage made a phone it would be $4500 at least.
I've been curious about those myself, since I'm not an over paid doctor, lawyer, corp. snob etc.
Thanks for the post permit.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been using similar Chinese 8 and 5 wt reels for about a year now. I fish 3 or more times a week all year round in the salt. The reels have functioned perfectly and look like new. 

Criticize all you like, but the laws of economics will prevail. "Make a better mousetrap and the world will beat a path to your door" - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

Did you find it on EBay? I'm curious. Have a link? You can PM if you'd rather not advertise. 

6061 is a good general purpose aluminum that is corrosion resistant and easy to work. In its forged and anodized form it makes the receivers for my other favorite toys...

I must be an underpaid Dr, because I can appreciate it...  

My biggest issue with cheap eBay stuff from China is the disregard for intellectual property and patents. Barring that, a good deal is a good deal. 

I have expensive reels. And can appreciate them. And unfortunately for me a trip to the Salt usually means a 4 hour drive and lack of a boat means a day with a guide that cost as much as my Nautilus CCF-X2 or silver king... So, for the trip of a lifetime I'm taking those. To beat up, while chasing carp and bass locally... or as a backup it looks awesome. 

If you can believe it, as a teenager I attempted Michigan steelhead with that Martin 63 pictures above on a 6wt. Though never successfully... And it caught lots of bass and brown trout. Eventually I saved up for an STH cassette system reel... still have that too.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I knew I get some reaction to a Chinese reel. I took it and cranked down the drag and got 7-8 lbs. of pull with my Boga. I have fly fished all my life and found this reel well built and will last him a life time
> But your welcome to question my judgment, call me a commie, our a non child of God. I find it entertaining
> 
> The green is construction paper


I knew you were trolling....the difference between a good reel and a great reel isn't just how tight the drag can get, or that it will last a lifetime...it's how small the difference between static friction and kinetic friction is...how the spool fits to the frame...bearing type....drag materials...handle bearings...drag sound...

Your pics show a bunch of grease on what appears to be teflon bushings...that's not going to last a life time of frequent use.

Does the drag knob side look like a knock-off of a USA product?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Wolffie said:


> My biggest issue with cheap eBay stuff from China is the disregard for intellectual property and patents. Barring that, a good deal is a good deal.


If it's too good to be true, somebody (America) is getting ripped off.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I am sure your grandson will enjoy the reel. It is nice looking, although the reel seat does look odd, but he will never know and I will bet anything the reel performs fine for him. Great present for a kid!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cliff said:


> I am sure your grandson will enjoy the reel. It is nice looking, although the reel seat does look odd, but he will never know and I will bet anything the reel performs fine for him. Great present for a kid!


Thanks the reel seat is fine just a little optical problem. I loaded it with 200 yds. of backing and the fly line. Check the second from the top with the reel together
I bought another for my other grandson and am ordering another for my son in law for christmas. Then I am ordering a 13wt. for myself


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Lets see...no name Asian not so good...stamp TFO, Allen or Orvis on side...much betta. Then charge more for name.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I wonder if ya'll know what CNC 6061 means


 Really???


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just sayin!!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I bought another for my other grandson and am ordering another for my son in law for christmas. Then I am ordering a 13wt. for myself


You could move to China and cut out the middle man.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

bananabob said:


> Lets see...no name Asian not so good...stamp TFO, Allen or Orvis on side...much betta. Then charge more for name.


If you lie with dogs, you're going to get fleas.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> You could move to China and cut out the middle man.


I'd rather move to the Keys and keep ordering direct from the factory


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> Your pics show a bunch of grease on what appears to be teflon bushings...that's not going to last a life time of frequent use.


You know my old Fin- Nor has had grease on it's shaft for years. The Chinese reel has a waterproof drag so a little grease might be helpful when that big permit decides to go to Cuba while attached


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> You know my old Fin- Nor has had grease on it's shaft for years. The Chinese reel has a waterproof drag so a little grease might be helpful when that big permit decides to go to Cuba while attached


Your old Fin-Nor wasn't made with a stolen design by communist labor.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

From an engineering standpoint (politics aside for a minnit), you *can* definitely get a decent reel from a company like that. *However*, you are rolling the dice on several aspects of the reel.

Just because metal is CNC machined doesn't mean squat. The process is far from infallible. For all we know, the non-marked reels might just be Orivs/TFO/whatever reels that fell outside of spec when going through QA/QC. Or, if that's not the case (_honestly, it probably isn't_), I would still bet a large chunk of change that the tolerances aren't held to nearly the same standards as the name-brand reels, since they don't have a name and reputation to worry about. The may have the same target tolerances, but no way are they going to spend the time/money to check them.

So, you *may* get a nice reel with good tolerances and it *may* last you a long time. Or, you may get one with some poor tolerances that lasts awhile but doesn't feel quite as nice. Or, you may get one with poor tolerances that binds up at the wrong time and costs you the fish of a lifetime. When the process isn't controlled, quality is a crap shoot.

Also, just because it's 6061 doesn't mean anything. First, we have no idea of the true material without a certificate. Second, it's irrelevant because the aluminum goes through so much post-processing. I could make you the most beautiful reel from 6061 aluminum, machined to very precise tolerances, and it will corrode in a heartbeat if I don't anodize it properly. On the other hand, I could make a reel from poor-quality stock and anodize it beautifully, and it could develop cracks or pitting on machined surfaces.

Just food for thought from a strictly functional point of view -- there's a lot more to it than advertised material and manufacturing processes.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

All the above is why I quit buying American autos decades ago. Crap! Been driving Toyota for more than 30 years and never looked back. You can find garbage and quality everywhere AND a higher price is not a guarantee either.
I currently have both American and Asian made reels and have had problems with both, Nautilus included. Sent one reel back to them TWICE for the same drag issue. For the price of their current service charge I can buy the reel permit posted.
My oldest reel is a cheaper SLV Okuma, the reel and drag is smooth as ever. Never had any issues with that one however. Ain't pretty but works fine.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What Bryson said.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

bryson said:


> From an engineering standpoint (politics aside for a minnit), you *can* definitely get a decent reel from a company like that. *However*, you are rolling the dice on several aspects of the reel.
> 
> Just because metal is CNC machined doesn't mean squat. The process is far from infallible. For all we know, the non-marked reels might just be Orivs/TFO/whatever reels that fell outside of spec when going through QA/QC. Or, if that's not the case (_honestly, it probably isn't_), I would still bet a large chunk of change that the tolerances aren't held to nearly the same standards as the name-brand reels, since they don't have a name and reputation to worry about. The may have the same target tolerances, but no way are they going to spend the time/money to check them.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. None of the HK reels I have bought have caught a fish yet so I can't report but several on here have been using them for over 2 years of hard fishing
I can only report how it felt winding 200 yds of backing on them. No sticking and it felt smooth. Really smooth
The reason I tested the drag was to find out how much pressure you could put on a fish

I just ordered another reel for my Son in Law and added some 4 color buffs that are nice for .90 ea. I don't know of any reverse engineering they used on the buffs


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

And they're even claiming it's from Hong Cong rather than Hong Kong!

Very tricky these guys...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jddurango said:


> And they're even claiming it's from Hong Cong rather than Hong Kong!
> 
> Very tricky these guys...


If you go on line it shows their address is in Hong Kong


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if the grandson likes it the rest doesnt matter.


----------

